# Simpsonichthys e Notobranchius



## Britzke (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello guys, follows photos my killies!









_Notobranchius rachovi_ Beira '98 (male and female)









_Notobranchius rachovi_ Beira '98 (male and female)









_Simpsonichthys santanae_ Ribeirão santana (male)









_Simpsonichthys santanae_ Ribeirão santana (female)

Hug


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

nice shots, the fish look beautiful


----------



## Gordon C. Snelling (Jun 20, 2007)

This is an old thread I know but I just obtained a pair of S. santanae and have been able to find little regarding these fish. How are you keeping yours. and how large does this species get. I know some species get a bit larger but this seems to be a smaller species.
Many thanks


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

neat fish


----------

